

GWT 1.4 release and out of beta - iotal
http://googlewebtoolkit.blogspot.com/2007/08/gwt-14-release-and-out-of-beta.html

======
jsjenkins168
That was quick.. RC2 just came out last week! Google never ceases to amaze
me..

~~~
amichail
???

~~~
jsjenkins168
RC2 = Release Candidate 2. GWT RC2 came out last Monday, and a just week later
the 1.4.60 build becomes GA and GWT comes out of beta status. I was just
commenting on how impressive the GWT team is at Google... Sorry for the
confusion with my post.

~~~
amichail
I understood what you said but don't see how that is impressive.

